

Ask HN: ACM membership? - mdanger

I've been invited to an organizational meeting for an ACM chapter at my college later this week. I took a look through the brochure and got the impression it seems to be targeted more towards students looking to go on in graduate studies.<p>Is this the case? In other words, what are the benefits of being an ACM member?
======
burke
I was a member of the ACM for a couple years in my undergrad. All I ever
really got out of it was a subscription to the (fairly good) magazine
"Communications of the ACM".

~~~
jejones3141
I would add that CACM isn't what it used to be. Nobody's fault, just the
result of an expanding field of study. Back in the day, many classic papers
would appear in CACM. Nowadays, they'd more likely appear in a SIG
publication.

------
aorshan
I like the ACM club at my school. Its the best collection of programmers at my
school so Its the best chance I get to hang out with coders and similarly
minded people. They also had a great hackathon a month or so ago where we got
to meet some awesome people and get sponsored by top level companies.

------
codeonfire
The main advantage was access to the ACM digital library where a large number
of computer science related papers are found. I don't know if this is still
included in the student account or is extra.

------
cafard
Also access to Book 24x7 and Safari. And there are on-line courses, which I
can't speak to.

